# Jamo Log



## GymJamo (May 30, 2005)

Goona Hit the gym hard 5 days a week

Moday chest
Tuesday back
Wednesday legs
Thursday Delts
Friday Arms
weekend off


----------



## GymJamo (May 30, 2005)

Chest today 

Flat Bench

150lbs x 20reps
225lbs x 20 reps
300lbs x 15 reps
405lbs x 10 reps
405lbs x 10 reps
405lbs x 10 reps
450lbs x 8 reps
475lbs x 6 reps

Incline dumbell

3 set of 10-12 reps 175lbs dumbells

Flat flies

3 sets 10-12 reps 150lbs dumbells


----------



## GymJamo (May 31, 2005)

I have benched 600lbs when i trained like a powerlifter, but i never competed as i was more intrested in bodybuilding.....Man 475 for 6 is no big deal for a guy by size of 308lbs, I have seen Yates lift similar when he was back in the sceen.


----------



## GymJamo (May 31, 2005)

Back

Barbell Rows

225lbs 20 reps
275lbs 15 reps
375lbs 12 reps
405lbs 12 reps
450lbs  8 reps
450lbs  8 reps
450lbs  8 reps

Pull Down

200lbs 20 reps
Stack 12 reps
Stack 12 reps
Stack 12 reps

Dumbell rows
200lbs 8-12 reps
200lbs 8-12 reps

3 sets of  hypers at the end


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

GymJamo said:
			
		

> Man 475 for 6 is no big deal for a guy by size of 308lbs



1.5 x BW for reps is impressive.      There are lots of people (me included) who would be happy to have a 1.5 x BW 1 RM.


----------



## GymJamo (Jun 1, 2005)

legs

squat 

225 20 reps
300 15 reps
375 15 reps
475 15 reps
475 15 reps
475 15 reps
475 15 reps


Leg press

as much as can fit (1500+lbs?)
15 reps
15 reps

Leg Extensions
stack 15 reps
stack 15 reps


Str leg deadlift (raised for greater ROM)

225lbs 15 reps
275lbs 15 reps
350lbs 15 reps
350lbs 15 reps
350lbs 15 reps

Leg curl
stack 20 reps
stack 20 reps
stack 20 reps


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm impressed. I guess that's what you wanted to hear. Now hear this. All body and no brains. What a waste. Shit you better as P-Punk for some training advice. He  does weights all higher then your post and is a lot lighter in weight and has the thing you lack. Smarts. Get a grip on yourself pea brain


(P)LENTY (T)OUGH


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

GymJamo said:
			
		

> Chest today
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> ...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey dr. Foreman. Why don't you post how you benched 1125 lbs for 8 reps here at my house 3 weeks ago. Tell this chump how to develope that 84" chest you sport at a bodyweight of only 261 lbs. Maybe it will shut this clown up.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## Mudge (Aug 24, 2005)

This is obviously made up. The SLDL, leg presses and rows are pathetic.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't think he has the brains to make something up. Probably copied it out of an old Mighty mouse comic book



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> This is obviously made up. The SLDL, leg presses and rows are pathetic.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 24, 2005)

It gives itself away, that coupled with the "I'm going to bust ass, for 3 whole fucking days." The scheduled layout has Weider (ghostwritten fraudulent) all over it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> It gives itself away, that coupled with the "I'm going to bust ass, for 3 whole fucking days." The scheduled layout has Weider (ghostwritten fraudulent) all over it.



Yep.

The real life GymJamo is as only as strong as a bit of wrinkled skin on a nutsack.


----------

